# Bollards. Picture says it all



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

The width of the van is less than the distance between the two bollards at the bottom of the photo. He _*can*_ get out! Just.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rogerman said:


> The width of the van is less than the distance between the two bollards at the bottom of the photo. He _*can*_ get out! Just.


 :lol: dont think so the bollards are wider at the bottom :wink:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

When has a van ever got between 2 close objects without hitting one of them:lol:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

The bollard at the bottom has been very poorly photoshopped in. All the other ones are in the centre of a removed slab and perfectly upright. That one is on top of the crack between two slabs and leaning over.
Not very convincing at all. :roll:

Would have been funny if it were true.

Sean.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry Mr Photoshop. It was on an email I received, so I never really analysed it.
:wink:

I still think its funny even if it isn't real.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Wild Woods said:


> When has a van ever got between 2 close objects without hitting one of them:lol:


So true!


----------

